# My 1st SNOOK and a fishing report......



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Had one of my best fishing trip ever last night at Surfside Jetty. Arrived there at around 8pm and set up the lights for a night of trout fishing. Water was sandy green with a light wind blowing. Conditions seem to be good for some trout. But after the 3rd trout I did not expect to find a snook on the end of my line. I knew right away before I pulled it to the rocks that it was a snook when I saw that distinct line going from end to end on the body of that fish. Man, was I pumped. I did not care if I caught another fish the rest of the night. That snook made my night. It was 18 inches, so I released it so maybe I can recatch when it gets a little bigger in the future. But as for the trout, we finished with a 2 man limit with the largest going about 19 inches. TejasTroutKiller also caught a nice slot red to round out the night. Total fish count 1 snook, 1 slot red, and 20 trout. I can't remember when was the last time I had a trip like that, the Snook was what made my night. Here are some pics.

1st ever SNOOK









Closer pic of SNOOK









Me and our limit









TejasTroutKiller









2 man limit


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Man! What a great night. Congrats on the snook.


----------



## CSKIFF17 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good pics. congrats on the snook.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

snook at SS jetty?

very nice!!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Glad to see the Jetty produced for you guys!--and a Bonus Snook! Way to go!

What were they hitting on?


----------



## BOI (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice catch H2O! and a snook to boot!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

How very cool! Congratulations! Guy


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

All fish were caught on live shrimp. Or should I say "popcorn" shrimp. They were tiny, but they did their job.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

congrats, I got my first one in SPI a few years ago and danced around the dock. I don't think I have heard of them that far north, that is good news.


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats on a great trip. :cheers:


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

AWESOME job, a Snook is on my to do list fo sho.


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

Great night.....yes it was. I had to sacrifice my trout at the net to net my homie's snook. Yes, snook at SS jetty.....wa'at!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations on a nice mess of fish and the snook!


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

nice catch guys!


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

trout red and snook ...that's a slam in Florida!!.. I had no idea snook ever showed up around here. Congrats on the mesh of fish looks like a blast!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*fish*

nice job guys. been reading your reports for awhile. You're one of the good ones. Keep it up!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Congrats on the Snook and great catch to go along with it.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Texhad (Dec 5, 2007)

Way to go.


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

nice trout and awesome snook!


----------



## hookemtim (Aug 27, 2007)

sounds like a great night. Congrats on the catch


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Congrats on the awesome catch. We never have any luck when we go down there for some reason.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Awesome night!! I can't believe theres snook out there!! I got to get me one!! Congrats!!

How far down the jetty were you guys fishing??


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

NateTxAg said:


> Awesome night!! I can't believe theres snook out there!! I got to get me one!! Congrats!!
> 
> How far down the jetty were you guys fishing??


3/4 of the way down towards the end.


----------



## fishchess (Aug 16, 2006)

Very nice report and pics. Congratulations on the snook and limits. What do snook taste like?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Congrats on the Snook.....that is 2 cool from the surfside jetty.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Congrats! I have only seen one, and it was tail dancing at the end of the line and shook a topwater, that was in P Mansfield. That is a "fat" snook if I remember correctly, they don't get as big as the other sub species in south Texas and Florida. I sure would love to see the big boys start making thier way north. Might need a stocking program in the future, but one good colds snap and they are done.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Not sure what SNOOK taste like. Wish it was the legal size so I could have tasted it. TejasTroutKiller went again tonight, he will let me know he did. Thinks he can catch a SNOOK himself. haha


----------



## TxHook'Em (May 22, 2006)

Outstanding H20, way to go. Congrats on your snook!!!


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

very nice pics and thanks for the report..planning to going out there this weekend


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Wind may lay down tomorrow. Maybe I can get a repeat performance tomorrow night. We'll see...........


----------



## SpookJr (Jul 30, 2004)

Deke is right that is the "Fat Snook" species vs the swordspine and common snook. The fat snook rarely reaches over 20inches and are commonly found around estuaries etc. good catch.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Good trip guys!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Even though its a "fat snook" i believe the limit is still the same(24-28" 1 lmt) right? Or do each sub-species have theie own limits?


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Even though its a "fat snook" i believe the limit is still the same(24-28" 1 lmt) right? Or do each sub-species have theie own limits?


correct.. 24" - 28 " Only can keep 1 ..

Congrats on the snook. Iv yet to land one.. one day..


----------



## snookdude (Nov 13, 2004)

Congrats on the Fat Snook. Good catch!!


----------



## weekend.hooker (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice batch of fish ya'll caught there. Time for a fish fry!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Im jealous!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

successsful trip


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Great job on the trout, and congrats on the snook!


----------

